# Replace Floyd Rose with hardtail bridges... is this possible?



## RichT (Mar 28, 2020)

So I’ve been having this Jackson RR bolt-on MIJ lying around for a very long time.. Thinking to get it fixed. But as a beginner I don’t want to spend $300+ on Floyd Rose orig. I know there are 2 Tremolo options like Schaller and Gotoh but Can anyone suggest me any Hack/MacGyver/Jugaad to get a hardtail bridge or ANYY other kind of bridge into the same exact cavity of a FloydRose?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Why not get a licensed Floyd for cheap?

Turning it into a hard tail is not cheap or easy. I've seen it done by fitting a new maple block into the route (has to be perfect) and then installing the hard tail bridge.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

tons here ...starting at $20.00 !
guitar bridge tremolo floyd | eBay
I order from ebay China quite often.The average turn around time from the sellers I use is 4 weeks. Have fun with your restoration.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

sillyak said:


> Why not get a licensed Floyd for cheap?
> 
> Turning it into a hard tail is not cheap or easy. I've seen it done by fitting a new maple block into the route (has to be perfect) and then installing the hard tail bridge.


I see them used on Kijiji all the time. Some people upgrade their Special series or licenced units for the real upscale Floyd’s so some end up for sale. Dirt cheap most of the time. Good luck.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I believe David Gilmour installed a Floyd Rose in his black strat at one point. then filled the hole & switched back to a normal trem


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Look around on eBay for used Jackson units, or buy a lower end cheapy. There are also the Gotohs, which Suhr uses, and are excellent, and the heavy duty Floyd from Guitarfetish, which is reputedly the same Ping Weil-made unit as was used on the US Peavey Wolfgangs.

With the Gotoh, wou have to watch out fro the string lock bolts, as they are longer than the ones on original Floyds, and could cause fitment issues.

Then there is the Floyd Rose Special, which is a fine bridge on its own the saddles and block are zinc, which is the main difference between that and the Korean-made OFRs.

Good luck.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

sillyak said:


> Why not get a licensed Floyd for cheap?
> 
> Turning it into a hard tail is not cheap or easy. I've seen it done by fitting a new maple block into the route (has to be perfect) and then installing the hard tail bridge.


not true. it is both easy and cheap

Tremol-No™

i've been using them for years. great product


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Personally I would buy a Gotoh FR. They've made some interesting little tweaks to the OG FR design that I like, including a plastic (nylon?) bushing with a set screw, allowing you to completely eliminate whammy bar clunk (whatever the term is for that?).

I had an OG FR on this and decided to try the Gotoh. Nothing wrong with a real Floyd, but I think this is a bit better.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> not true. it is both easy and cheap
> 
> Tremol-No™
> 
> i've been using them for years. great product



While this would certainly work, it doesn't look like he has the bridge for the guitar.

RichT, the eBay cheapies "work". They definitely include all the parts, but you also get what you pay for. The fasteners were of the cheapest quality materials and manufacture possible. I don't think there were more than half of the screws with the holes on centre. The nut wasn't the right width either. I ended up salvaging what parts I could from the existing bridge, then Frankensteining together a single bridge that I would be kinda satisfied with. If possible, I would recommend finding a good used bridge instead.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> not true. it is both easy and cheap
> 
> Tremol-No™
> 
> i've been using them for years. great product


There is a difference between blocking a floyd and what the OP is asking.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

sillyak said:


> There is a difference between blocking a floyd and what the OP is asking.


somehow, i thought he still had the bridge that came on it


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

bolero said:


> I believe David Gilmour installed a Floyd Rose in his black strat at one point. then filled the hole & switched back to a normal trem


That was a Kahler. Needless to say it was a mistake.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Personally I would buy a Gotoh FR. They've made some interesting little tweaks to the OG FR design that I like, including a plastic (nylon?) bushing with a set screw, allowing you to completely eliminate whammy bar clunk (whatever the term is for that?).
> 
> I had an OG FR on this and decided to try the Gotoh. Nothing wrong with a real Floyd, but I think this is a bit better.
> 
> View attachment 302942


And, they are cheaper.


----------

